# TIVO Bolt Vox only showing 480i; gives HDMI not permitted error



## jg0001 (Mar 2, 2016)

TIVO Bolt Vox only showing 480i; gives HDMI not permitted error

I go to Audio & Video settings, but shows everything as "not supported", even 1080 and 720... (this is on a 4K tv). It HAS been working in the same setup for years. I did try different cables, I even tried plugging it (1) in direct to the tv (skipping the receiver) and (2) into another TWO tv's altogether, using a variety of 4K capable cables, no less. I did soft reboots, HDMI hot swaps, and also did power plug pulls on both the TIVO and the TV being tested.

[Also, same cables and same input jack on TV happily works with both AppleTV 4K and Xbox One X, both in 4K 60 HDR mode... so I "REALLY" do not think it is either the cable, nor the TV.]

This is rather infuriating. Interestingly enough, I CAN still watch my shows that are on that Bolt using a TiVo mini and a TiVo Roamio (linked to the bolt) &#8230; I just can't watch any live TV from the Bolt directly nor use the Bolt pretty much at all.

How do I truly force it to retry all the other video settings?
[Does GUIDED SETUP potentially mess with the cable card settings? I am not willing to risk that nightmare again.]


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

This has nothing to do with your cable card or your guided setup. The HDMI vile copy protection system is not getting a proper handshake back from the connected display device, so TiVo "knows" you are a thief and will NEVER display any HD output until it gets that handshake.

If your cables are good, then the problem is a hardware fault in the Bolt HDMI jack or circuit. You can try using component breakout cables (if your Bolt still supports them).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe an HDMI to component converter? I know these can be boxes or just a cable . Going from HDMI to component no copyright issues should come up. Hopefully your TV has component inputs.


----------



## jg0001 (Mar 2, 2016)

Why the @#?! would I want to use component cables in 2019 to output from my expensive Tivo Bolt Vox?


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Just throwing some stuff out there from what little I have learned: 

Settings & messages : Help : accounts and system info : sytem information then down to 
HDMI status.. It should show HDCP 2.2. If not that's a problem. That would be the handshake that V7goose is referring to. 

I had a similar problem, and I went through my owners manual and found what resolutions were supported. I changed from auto to those resolutions only on the TV itself. 

I have never used apple tv, but any apps you have such as xbox one, would be streaming over your internet connection. The TiVo's feed is coming through your coax only. Maybe something has changed with your coax? 

Guided setup won't change your cable card settings. It might even be best to go through the guided setup just to see. When I recently added a tuning adapter, I needed to run guided setup twice. The first time was so the Tivo could recognize it, then the second time starting over while working with it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

jg0001 said:


> Why the @#?! would I want to use component cables in 2019 to output from my expensive Tivo Bolt Vox?


Never mind. Enjoy your 480i picture. Better yet, get a vcr and enjoy that.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

mattyro7878 said:


> Never mind. Enjoy your 480i picture. Better yet, get a vcr and enjoy that.


4k tv, 4k TiVo, and 1080 cables? Did you get made because they want to try to fix the problem, and not use some half-ass, work around?


----------



## jg0001 (Mar 2, 2016)

TIVO customer service level one was a 45 minute waste of time.. it was amazing how little the guy knew… if they cut out the "polite" filler speech, we could have saved more than half the time.. he ended saying he'd need to elevate it and I'd get an email on what to do next..maybe .. or be told it was fixed. I asked him, "how would it be fixed remotely?" to which he had no answer... I'll give them a few more days then call again and just insist on a supervisor.


----------



## markr33 (Dec 20, 2002)

jg0001 said:


> TIVO customer service level one was a 45 minute waste of time.. it was amazing how little the guy knew&#8230; if they cut out the "polite" filler speech, we could have saved more than half the time.. he ended saying he'd need to elevate it and I'd get an email on what to do next..maybe .. or be told it was fixed. I asked him, "how would it be fixed remotely?" to which he had no answer... I'll give them a few more days then call again and just insist on a supervisor.


I've spent hours with them on the phone. Did they ever fix your problem?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jg0001 said:


> TIVO Bolt Vox only showing 480i; gives HDMI not permitted error
> 
> I go to Audio & Video settings, but shows everything as "not supported", even 1080 and 720... (this is on a 4K tv). It HAS been working in the same setup for years. I did try different cables, I even tried plugging it (1) in direct to the tv (skipping the receiver) and (2) into another TWO tv's altogether, using a variety of 4K capable cables, no less. I did soft reboots, HDMI hot swaps, and also did power plug pulls on both the TIVO and the TV being tested.
> 
> ...


Has been working with exact same setup for years, including the same TV and receiver (I assume your receiver is 4K also?) You say you connected it to two other TVs, direct and are the other TVs 4K also? If not have you tried connecting it to a 1080P TV or computer monitor, direct? Kind of sounds like something developed with the Bolt if this was working before with exact same setup. Not sure what you could do other than resetting or starting fresh with the Bolt (which you said you did not want to do because of cable card settings).

And actually if you have the necessary cables would be interesting to try the component cable just to see if you get your 720/1080 settings available. Not for permanent use, just to test and try to narrow things down a bit. If you still don't see 720/1080 available then probably not HDMI related, something else.

Edit:

Oops, by component I meant the breakout component cable. But I see the Bolt does not have an output for it, stuck with HDMI only. As the other person mentioned maybe the converter, have no idea if it would work (as the problem is most likely the HDMI output on the Tivo), but maybe? Better than nothing, though you'd have to use an optical cable for audio too. Like $8-9. This is an example but might have to get slightly different (actual cable or converter box as this may not fit the Bolt, power connection and USB ports too close).

HDMI Male To 3 RCA Video Audio AV Adapter Component Converters For HDTV DVD | eBay


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If hes getting the copy protection error then an analog signal i.e. the hdmi>component converter would solve his problem. Again , assuming the tv has component inputs. One last thing...component cables are capable of 1080p. With a typical cable signal you would not tell the difference.


----------

